# Online friend suddenly stopped talking to me?!



## rebeccaleewrites (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok so here's the thing, this girl she is so special to me. It sounds so melodramatic but she is the only person who I can talk about anything and everything with and not feel judged. She follows me on tumblr and she has reblogged a few of my things but that's all the contact we've had in a week. I sent her an ask and she has seen it, I'm sure of it because I know she is always refreshing because she doesn't like the number looming. I just want to know why she is ignoring me?? I haven't even sent her any clingy messages and I'm just afraid of losing her


----------



## Visi0n (Jul 3, 2014)

rebeccaleewrites said:


> Ok so here's the thing, this girl she is so special to me. It sounds so melodramatic but she is the only person who I can talk about anything and everything with and not feel judged. She follows me on tumblr and she has reblogged a few of my things but that's all the contact we've had in a week. I sent her an ask and she has seen it, I'm sure of it because I know she is always refreshing because she doesn't like the number looming. I just want to know why she is ignoring me?? I haven't even sent her any clingy messages and I'm just afraid of losing her


Maybe she is busy? Wants a bit of space from you? It sounds like you're being clingy, just give them some space, you should have things you like and hobbies, so you can do other things as well, not spend too much time with another person. If she wants to talk or when she wants to talk to you, she'll come talk to you, just give some breathing space.


----------



## rebeccaleewrites (Aug 9, 2014)

Visi0n said:


> Maybe she is busy? Wants a bit of space from you? It sounds like you're being clingy, just give them some space, you should have things you like and hobbies, so you can do other things as well, not spend too much time with another person. If she wants to talk or when she wants to talk to you, she'll come talk to you, just give some breathing space.


Thank you. I will try to take my mind off it. And I guess you can't really force anyone to talk. 
But yeah thanks


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey, did you work things out with your friend?Do you know why she was ignoring you?Are you still friends?I hope everything is alright between you two now.


----------

